# DME Codes



## lorieanne (Nov 29, 2011)

Help....I am trying to get an E0849 Cervical Posture Pump paid and am striking out everywhere.  Can someone help me as how to appropriately code this piece of equipment?  We have tried putting the NU modifier on it but that is not working either.  Someone told me that certain Diagnosis codes have to be present in order for this to be paid?  Help me please understand what I can and can not do with this code.

I thank you in advance for any help what-so-ever...


----------



## mhstrauss (Nov 29, 2011)

lorieanne said:


> Help....I am trying to get an E0849 Cervical Posture Pump paid and am striking out everywhere.  Can someone help me as how to appropriately code this piece of equipment?  We have tried putting the NU modifier on it but that is not working either.  Someone told me that certain Diagnosis codes have to be present in order for this to be paid?  Help me please understand what I can and can not do with this code.
> 
> I thank you in advance for any help what-so-ever...



Depending on the carrier, may need the KX modifier along with the NU...that's what our MAC requires, and also many private payers.


----------

